# Best jointer?



## Mwcustomworks (11 mo ago)

*what’s the best jointer to use ?*


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

I have limited experience with jointers. I have owned 2 and used 4 or 5 in my life. 

All have made boards flat.

Size will dictate the width and length of the boards you can flatten. My 6" jet was 46" long and it had issues with heavy boards or anything over 6'. The dovetail ways were also hard to adjust for coplaner. I was generally happy with it though. The straight knives were fine most of the time. 

The Grizzly 8" helical parallelogram jointer I own is a definite upgrade. I like how solid it is. It's got a lot of good features for depth adjustment and coplaner, and it's heavy enough it's not going to tip. I haven't replaced any cutters yet. The cuts are pretty clean, although there are a few minor lines appearing. I think a few cutters have a little grit trapped underneath.

The Hitachi jointer planer I used in the architecture shop in college was not great. Not enough surface area and it didn't have any power. The knives were always dull too.

I've used a few 8"jointers in classes before and the size does make a difference.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

The one you have access too.


----------



## Biotec (Mar 14, 2021)

@Mwcustomworks, what’s the best jointer to use ?

unfortunately you didn't say what you want to use it for, because that will determine who may answer your question .

do you want a used one or do you want a new one.

do you want to tabletop or a full-size floor model.

more information is always helpful.

by the welcome to the forum.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

The longer the beds and wider they are, the better they will work.

I owned an 8" Grizzly straght blade breifly and it was a joy to use. I reluctantly sold it with a bunch of other "like new" tools for economic reasons. I now own a 6" Craftsman 1 HP jointer and it will do a lot of nice work, but the beds are too short for planks 6 ft or longer. It can be done with supports, but they are tricky to set up accurately. I removed the rollers in my cheap Harbor Freight stands and used a 2 X 12 to bridge in between them. Then adjusted the setup fot level with the outfeed table:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

The answer is, it depends, a LOT on several factors.

#1. What can you afford financially?
#2. What can you afford power wise? I.E. do you have say a 30 amp 3 phase 220v, single phase? 20 amp 110v?
#3. What can you afford space wise?
#4. How big stock do you use / what are you doing with it?

I am not particularly rich money, power, or space wise. I can save up so as long as inflation isn't too insane I can squeeze a better jointer at some point, but space is my biggest issue.

I own a Sunhill SM-150B 6-1/8" bench top jointer that is attached to a flip top tool cart. I use roller outfeed stands to support longer stock. Unlike another poster above, I rigged my outfeed keeping the original rollers in place. I can, with careful setup of the outfeed supports, handle up to about 8' stock, depending on weight. My real limit is width. And the fact this isn't a super high powered machine and it is based in a plastic box so it screams like a banshee.

I do intend, and some point, to upgrade my jointer, from a 6", to a Wahuda 10" benchtop model. I am wanting the extra width and spiral cutterhead. 

IF however I had a bigger shop, say a 20x30 at least, Plenty of power, and money to afford it, I would grab one of the big Grizzly 12" spiral cutterhead monstrosities. However I do not have an outlet sufficient for a 5HP 220v machine, nor do I have parking space for an aircraft carrier in my shop. Let alone a spare $5 to 6 grand laying around to pay for a tool for my hobby. Now if I were making a living at it and it was a business expense, I would find a way if I felt processing wide stock was a limiting factor. For now I use a planer sled and my lunchbox planer on wide stock.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

....


Mwcustomworks said:


> *what’s the best jointer to use ?*
> [/Q
> 
> Do you buy surfaced wood or rough sawn?


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

As other's have said it depends on your needs, space, and $. I have never had a jointer, if I found a used one I like I'd go for it, but more likely I'll go for a new Wahuda 8". 8″ Benchtop Jointer
They make 6" and 10" versions too. I know how to edge joint on the table saw well enough for my needs, the main reason I'd get a jointer is for the faces. I'd like a longer bed than a bench top but the price gets prohibitive. An helical or spiral head is a big plus to me.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

This question is a repeat of a repeat.


----------



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

Martin t54... (you said best..)









MARTIN T54 Surface planer


T54, jointer, Martin, planing, surfacer, jointing




martin-usa.com


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Mwcustomworks said:


> *what’s the best jointer to use ?*


I don't know if there is a "Best" jointer. Personally I would look for an old one that is all cast iron. The wider and longer the table you get the easier it will be to straighten long lengths of lumber and flatten bowed wood. But then, if you only make small projects perhaps a table top jointer might be a better fit. Like anything else you would have to know your needs and select the right fit.


----------



## SonnyAgain (Dec 5, 2020)

> *what’s the best jointer to use ?*


I'm wondering why you ask... after seeing this - 








Inherited tools for sale


I’m in Richmond Va and inherited several tools I just can’t fit I’m my shop. Private message me if you are interested. -JET 10" ProShop Tablesaw Model: JPS-10TS 5/8" Arbor Diam, 1 Phase Table Saw 1-3/4 hp, 27" Wide, 110 Volt, 3-1/8" cutting depth- $1350 -Freud 1/2” FT2000E plunge...




www.woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Sonny - that thread was removed until he reaches the 25 interactive posts required for the Classifieds section.
however, he has a Jet Jointer for sale - so I too don't understand the question.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

John Smith_inFL said:


> Sonny - that thread was removed until he reaches the 25 interactive posts required for the Classifieds section.
> however, he has a Jet Jointer for sale - so I too don't understand the question.


I saw that all coming when he mentioned "large tools for sale" ... 
Then sure enough, a post with all kind of tools for sale comes afterward.
That's a sweet JET 6" jointer BTW, I owned one and regret selling it to my buddy.


----------



## SonnyAgain (Dec 5, 2020)

Maybe he wanted to sell those tools and get a larger jointer.

Sonny


----------



## TominToledo (Sep 29, 2019)

Bob Bengal said:


> As other's have said it depends on your needs, space, and $. I have never had a jointer, if I found a used one I like I'd go for it, but more likely I'll go for a new Wahuda 8". 8″ Benchtop Jointer
> They make 6" and 10" versions too. I know how to edge joint on the table saw well enough for my needs, the main reason I'd get a jointer is for the faces. I'd like a longer bed than a bench top but the price gets prohibitive. An helical or spiral head is a big plus to me.


I tried the Wahuda 8" 6 months ago and it was a ok for short stock, but pretty much a hassle for longer boards. I wanted to save room by going with the benchtop model, but it was a mistake for me. Instead I sold it and bought the jet 6 inch helical. I had a hard time getting the Wahuda all tuned up. There is a decent video on how to do that on You tube, but I never did get it just right. Unlike some complaints I read, my tables on the Wahuda were totally flat. The motor was decent too. I ran into issues with boards that were 48-50 inches long. I just couldn't get them squared up on the Wahuda, and by comparison, right out of the box, in two passes, I had them perfect and ready for glue up with the Jet. Tom


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

TominToledo said:


> I tried the Wahuda 8" 6 months ago and it was a ok for short stock, but pretty much a hassle for longer boards.


Thanks for the review. I haven't decided to get a jointer yet, and it's hard picking an 8" well under $1k. The cat projects I use long boards for are generally tolerant of the imperfections that face planing gets rid of. I might try making a stand for a bench top that includes in/out extensions.


----------

